# Are you going on a vacation?



## Veehmot

I just want to know how to say that  Meaning a trip, holidays, etc


----------



## leo3749

Just say: "are you going on vacation?" With no "a".


----------



## Veehmot

Ok, but what about in Dutch?


----------



## George French

Gaat U met vacantie?
Ga je met vacantie?

GF..


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

It's a tricky one .
Ga je *met *vakantie? (Gaat u ...)
Ga je *op* vakantie? (Gaat u ...)

These are often used without a difference in meaning, even though I have the feeling that 'met vakantie gaan' often means -- and here my English fails me a bit -- 'to temporarily stop working', 'having holidays' (not necessarily including traveling), while 'op vakantie gaan' has the extra meaning of 'to have holidays _and_ to go on a trip', 'to travel during one's holidays'.

This website (in Dutch) suggests that there could be a difference in usage between the Netherlands and Flanders.

I am curious .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## George French

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> the feeling that 'met vakantie gaan' often means -- and here my English fails me a bit -- 'to temporarily stop working',
> 'having holidays' (not necessarily including traveling), while 'op vakantie gaan' has the extra meaning of 'to have holidays _and_ to go on a trip', 'to travel during one's holidays'.
> I am curious .


 
Frank, you are correct about 'met vakantie gaan'  to mean  'to stop working', possibly temporarily..... Some people who are made redundant use this phrasing, especially the older.

GF..


----------



## filomon

Ga je met vakantie?
Gaat u met vakantie?
Gaan jullie met vakantie? ( wanneer je meerdere personen aanspreekt. )
Ga jij met vakantie?
Beleefde groeten.
Filomon


----------



## NewtonCircus

Gaat U met vacantie?
Ga je met vacantie?

The phase is correct. Spelling is incorrect. Vakantie

Cheers Herman


----------

